# Tskull's Quest



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

OK, here we go: Stat's: 5'8", 194lbs, BFI:15.7%. 35yrs old

Started lifting in late Oct. 0f 2004, 215Ibs with BFI of 33%, so I have made good progress as of today. Now it is time to turn up the heat and see what kind of beast I can unleash. My main obstacle will be my diet and once I can get that dialed in watch out.

My main goal as of right now is to get my BFI below 10% and then start packing on a little size. My hardest body part to train will be my legs,I've been on my feet 10-11hrs a day five days a week for the last 14 years.So putting size on my legs is a huge task that I must battle. 

Pylon and Bulk I'm coming after you two with both guns blazing.


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2005)

You have done a kick ass job so far, just keep up the hard work .


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Pylon and Bulk I'm coming after you two with both guns blazing.














 'Bout time you got started.  A couple of thoughts...

 Saw your note about food in Bulk's journal.  Don't neglect oats and veggies.  You need them, and they will help prevent burnout.

 Arms look great, your legs will be a focal point, it sounds like.  Squat, squat, then squat a little more.  (Can you tell I love squats?)  

 Get your w/o posted and your diet.  What cal numbers are you shooting for?  What type of training?  Where do you w/o, what type of equipment do you have access to?  Etc, etc, etc.  Good luck!


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have done a kick ass job so far, just keep up the hard work .



Thanks.

The w/o I will be following for the next 6-8 weeks(not set in stone):

Sunday:Chest/abs

Monday:shoulders

Tuesday:Bis/Tris

Wednesday:Back/abs

Friday:Legs

Thursday/Saturday:Martial arts training

3-4 days a week I will use 45 minutes heavy bag time as cardio training 

I will train at home with DB's,curling bar ,str8 bar and heavy bag. I will work my legs at the gym at work(less crowded there on Friday eve's).

Here is a sample of my daily food consump.:Wake up at 4am drink 24ozs coffee

6am: 1whole egg, 4egg whites , 2 slices whole wheat toast.

9am:1slice wheat bread, 2Tbs natural p/b, 1Tbs sugerfree jam, protein powder in water.

12:30: Chicken breast, 2 slices whole wheat bread.

4pm:Same as 9am.

 6pm: I lift weights.

7:30 pm:Chic/breast or Fish, small potato,a little shredded cheese.

9pm: hugging the pillow

I drink at least a gal of water everyday and all I take is a multi vit. nothing else.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Hang on a sec...

 Without knowing some specifics, I count about 1700 cals there (assuming 1 scoop protien each meal.)  Also, you are at 30/35/35 fat/prot/carbs.  Most of that fat is from the PB, which is OK, but still a little high for cutting.  (I assume you are still in a cutting mode, right?  I'm trying to hit 10-11 % BF before bulking, which is waht most people shoot far.)

 The cal count is OK, but I would change out your 4pm meal to something else.  You need to add some veggies, that would be a good spot.  Or lose the PBJ at 9 and throw some oats into your shake.  That would reduce the fats and up the fiber, which is good.  

 I'm not an expert on this stuff, but you can try posting this is in the Diet and Nutrition section as well.  You'll get great feedback.

 Heavy bag for cardio is great.  I don't get to use mine near enough.


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Me and veggies do not get along,bloat from hell every time. I think i can reduce the p/b at each serving to 1Tbs and add some more protein shakes.

Thanks for calculating my cals, I knew I was close to 2000 a day.

Going to hire you as my personal trainer Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

Trust me, you don't really want that. 

 If you want to keep track of cals, check out www.fitday.com.  It takes a little time to put in all the customized stuff you eat, but it makes tracking a breeze, and its free.  I eat a lot of the same stuff each day, so I put in the meal as a customr food and just enter one item to cover the whole thing.  Works great.  I don't really use it much anymore.  I've gotten pretty good about estimating my intake throughout the day.  Even so, it's a good tool to use.


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

Good luck bro!


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Monstar, as long as I have your guys pic's to look out,motivation will be there.


----------



## Tskull (May 22, 2005)

Chest /abs workout:

Flat DB Bench:60x10, 65x8, 70x9

Decline DB Bench:60x8, 60x8, 65x5

Flat bench flies:35x8, 45x8, 45x8

100 crunches and 25 minutes heavy bag routine. Good w/o totally spent all my energy on the heavy bag.

Took measurements this afternoon:
Chest:44''
Arms:14 1/2''
Calves:left:14 3/4'', Right:15 3/4''
Thighs:22 1/4''
Neck:15 3/4''
Height:5'8''  Weight:194


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Nice measurements Brother T!!! Another Missouri native, alright, where abouts are ya? Keep it up, great lookin w/o there too!!!


----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Archangel, I'm in Kansas City.


----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

*Shoulders* W/O this evening. All around good solid burn today.

*Arnold DB Press* : 40x10, 45X8, 50X6

*Str8 Bar Upright Rows* : 75x8, 80x8, 90x6

*Str8 Bar Front Raise* :30x10, 40x7, 40x7

I am still a little unsure if I'm hitting every angle on my shoulders, I'm open to any suggestions on what I may be missing.


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Side lat DB raises are always good...OK, they're a bitch, but that's a good thing, right?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Nice lookin w/o there!!! I usually stay away from front raises because I feel I get enough work on them during bench presses. I usually concentrate on the sides and rear delts. I start off with a overhead press, then go to a rear lateral, and finish of with either a DB side lateral, or a cable lateral. Hope that helps. You can look in my journal at my w/o's and get an idea of how I approach Delt training!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Side lat DB raises are always good...OK, they're a bitch, but that's a good thing, right?


----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

I was using Front Raises in order to increase my bench. Feel like a wimp when I do side raises, 30lb DBs is about all I can manage for 4 reps max.

I will read thru your journal Arch, try to get some tips and a leg up on Pylon.


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

Hey, none of that.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Tskull (May 23, 2005)

I need a leg up ,*Pylon* is already planning out what he's gonna order off the menu when he pays for dinner(did I say he)


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 23, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> *Shoulders* W/O this evening. All around good solid burn today.
> 
> *Arnold DB Press* : 40x10, 45X8, 50X6
> 
> ...


I don't think you are hitting all angles. As someone else said, you are missing the side delts. Also the rears. I can go along with not doing rear delt work, but I would highly recommend hitting the sides if you want to build a v taper type physique. If you neglect the side delts, you run the risk of looking disportionately small in the upper body if you have a wide waist or big quads.

Two possible solutions to your problem of "feeling like a wimp" only doing 4 reps of 30. One is to do a drop set. Do as many as you can ( with proper form) with 30, then pick up a lighter dumbbell ( 15 or 20) and rep out to failure. This will extend the set beyond the 4 reps. Another is to do wide grip upright rows. These will hit the side delts and you can most likely do more weight without compromising form than with dumbbell side laterals because you get some assistance from the traps.

On the subject of the front delts helping the bench, that is true. But a bigger bench is also a function of strength in other assisting muscles like the tris and believe it or not the lats.


----------



## Tskull (May 24, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I don't think you are hitting all angles. As someone else said, you are missing the side delts. Also the rears. I can go along with not doing rear delt work, but I would highly recommend hitting the sides if you want to build a v taper type physique. If you neglect the side delts, you run the risk of looking disportionately small in the upper body if you have a wide waist or big quads.
> 
> Two possible solutions to your problem of "feeling like a wimp" only doing 4 reps of 30. One is to do a drop set. Do as many as you can ( with proper form) with 30, then pick up a lighter dumbbell ( 15 or 20) and rep out to failure. This will extend the set beyond the 4 reps. Another is to do wide grip upright rows. These will hit the side delts and you can most likely do more weight without compromising form than with dumbbell side laterals because you get some assistance from the traps.
> 
> On the subject of the front delts helping the bench, that is true. But a bigger bench is also a function of strength in other assisting muscles like the tris and believe it or not the lats.



*Egoatdoor* 
I actually thought that regular uprights would help develop that V shape,the thought never crossed my mind to move my grip out to a wider position. I think I will dump the front raises and add in wide grip uprights and 2 sets of side DB laterals, I will see if that can cover all the bases. 

Thanks for taking the time to read and reply.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> Pylon and Bulk I'm coming after you two with both guns blazing.


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Don't neglect oats and veggies.  You need them, and they will help prevent burnout.


I agree with Pylon. As much as a pain it is to count cals, once you get that ship to sail, it gets easier. Besides who wants to put on a whole lot of fat and then work towards burning it off later or working out til you drop and seeing little or no results.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> (Can you tell I love squats?)


Listen to Mr.295X20!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 24, 2005)

Tskull said:
			
		

> *Egoatdoor*
> I actually thought that regular uprights would help develop that V shape,the thought never crossed my mind to move my grip out to a wider position. I think I will dump the front raises and add in wide grip uprights and 2 sets of side DB laterals, I will see if that can cover all the bases.


Good idea. 

On the upright rows, the closer the hands are together, the more the emphasis on the traps. If the hands are really close, then the side delts are totally out of the exercise and its all traps.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Hows it goin today Brother T?


----------

